# ě vokal



## wtfpwnage

Note that _ě is not a separate vowel. It simply denotes [ɛ] after a palatal stop or nasal (e.g. něco[ɲɛtso]) and [jɛ] after other consonants (e.g. bě[bjɛ]).

Souhlasite stim?
_
Me se zda ze teda ě je samostatny vokal, kdyz to dokazu rict i samotny, vyslovnost je neco jako ije, takze semi-triphthong.
_

_Brali byste to jako samostatny vokal?


----------



## slavic_one

Jak jsi sám napsal, něco je [ɲɛt͡so], tj. ňetso. Semi-triphthong with approximant.. nice nice. It's just a grapheme for the vowel /ɛ/ that palatalises preceding consonant.


----------



## bibax

Ale s výjimkou d, t, n se jedná o jotaci, která se udržela po b, p, v, m, f (bě, pě, ... se vyslovuje bie, pie, ... s jakousi polosamohláskou).

Po ostatních souhláskách jotace zmizela (ve staročeštině bylo i rucě, nozě, múšě, sě, atd.).


----------



## slavic_one

Já bych tomu neřekl jotace. Podle mě je jotace třeba suchý → sušší.
Rǫka → rǫcě, noga → nozě atd. je sibilarizace veláru.


----------



## slavic_one

Shodou okolností, jeden profesor s FFUK mi ukazoval výsledky výzkumu, který provedl se svou koleginy, také profesorkou na FFUK, o vnímání a výslovnosti českého _ě_. Zda je to monoftong /e/ (mezi /i/ a /ɛ/), nebo dokonce diftong. Zajímavé se bylo pak podívat na rozdily ve výzkumu mezi Češtími a Moravštími mluvčími.


----------



## risa2000

slavic_one said:


> Shodou okolností, jeden profesor *z* FFUK mi ukazoval výsledky výzkumu, který provedl se svou koleg*y*n*í*, také profesorkou na FFUK, o vnímání a výslovnosti českého _ě_. Zda je to monoftong /e/ (mezi /i/ a /ɛ/), nebo dokonce diftong. Zajímavé se bylo pak podívat na rozd*í*ly ve výzkumu mezi *č*e*skými* a *moravskými* mluvčími.


Ale nenech se tím odradit .


----------



## slavic_one

Děkuji, *risa2000*! ) Že prý "koleginy"!! (nevím, jak jsem si představoval palatalné "n" před "y" :facepalm: )  A to ještě bylo 22 h, nic moc. A jasně, role životnosti u plurálu m. r. hraje roly jen v N a V (1. a.. 5.? pádě).


----------

